# What colour pairings can produce a phantom silver?



## Tierney (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi all. I paid a deposit for a planned litter with two silver parents. Unfortunately the dam didn’t conceive and her breeding timing has been pushed another 6 months. I can choose from another upcoming litter - but there are no silver parents!

The other planned litters have red, apricot or parti / red parents.
What are the genetics behind a silver? (Wondering if any other pairings may produce one or if I should wait!)


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Tierney said:


> Hi all. I paid a deposit for a planned litter with two silver parents. Unfortunately the dam didn’t conceive and her breeding timing has been pushed another 6 months. I can choose from another upcoming litter - but there are no silver parents!
> 
> The other planned litters have red, apricot or parti / red parents.
> What are the genetics behind a silver? (Wondering if any other pairings may produce one or if I should wait!)


Silver acts on black or brown. One copy of the silver gene causes a black dog to fade to blue. Brown fades to cafe au lait. Two copies of the silver gene on a black dog causes it to fade to silver and fades brown to silver beige. 

If both parents are red/apricot, your chances of getting a silver are zero.


----------



## Tierney (Nov 1, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Silver acts on black or brown. One copy of the silver gene causes a black dog to fade to blue. Brown fades to cafe au lait. Two copies of the silver gene on a black dog causes it to fade to silver and fades brown to silver beige.
> 
> If both parents are red/apricot, your chances of getting a silver are zero.


thanks!

There is also potentially a silver / black pairing, and a silver / phantom (black with brown points?) pairing. Do those have a chance?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Tierney said:


> thanks!
> 
> There is also potentially a silver / black pairing, and a silver / phantom (black with brown points?) pairing. Do those have a chance?


If the other dog is truly black and not blue, then I would expect blue pups from those litters. Possibly blue phantom but I think that is recessive so only if the silver dog carries it as well I believe.

But I do wonder, why not just ask the breeder? They should know everything about the genetics of their dogs and what colors might result.


----------



## Tierney (Nov 1, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> If the other dog is truly black and not blue, then I would expect blue pups from those litters. Possibly blue phantom but I think that is recessive so only if the silver dog carries it as well I believe.
> 
> But I do wonder, why not just ask the breeder? They should know everything about the genetics of their dogs and what colors might result.


Just to update… I have learned a lot and am going with a different breeder!


----------

